# Problems with an old motherboard?



## Malco84 (May 29, 2008)

Hi 

I started a thread in video card support

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/which-video-card-254185.html

and decided to upgrade my old Vaio PCV RS-226 with a sapphire 3850, this required a new power supply (Corsair CMPSU-550VX) which then required a new case (AKASA Zen Case). I have succesfully transfered everything I want across but have been left with with a couple of questions.

As the mother board is OEM (Asus P4SD-VL)I cannot get a layout diagram for it. (Sorry about the pic quality only have my phone)










This pin (same as a fan pin) was originally connected to the power supply










however my new power supply does not have this connector.

My other issue is I cannot power my second fan, I have tried it with the above connector without any success. Is there a converter I can buy to connect the fan or does it need to be powered through the motherboard.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You can get a adapter that will snap into a molex connector. They 
come in different varieties. and only snap in the molex connector 
one way. Just pay attention to the red wire orientation and you should
be good to go. Fans do not have to go through the mobo. Although
you should for the cpu hsf, not a must there either other than the
error you get when you boot saying that no fan connected to hsf,
and bios might throw a error. Go to radio shack, or a local electronics
dealer, sometimes bestbuy carries that sort of thing, as well as
circuit city.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Some PSUs let you monitor the speed of the fan through the mobo, others don't. I had an Antec that did...Let you ramp the speed up if you wanted. 

Don't worry about that...and yes, check at radioshack (the computer ones), but don't count on BB or CC...call ahead for all of those places.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-3-Pin-Fan-t...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------

